# Vintage Paramount Model PLT 2857 Trimmer!?



## rwh963 (Aug 11, 2022)

found this very interesting commercial quality trimmer tossed on the metal pile. missing the recoil rope, and the fuel line was toast. besides that, seemed intact. tank was dry, spark plug like new. dragged it home, pulled the front end off, replaced the recoil rope. buttoned up, compression sounded very good. haven't started it yet. no primer bulb on this, only one fuel line. sexy silver polished manual choke on the rear.

anybody know about this bad boy (i believe it was made by Poulan in Louisiana)?


----------



## rwh963 (Aug 12, 2022)

can't find anything about this mystery trimmer: tried google, youtube, nothing!


----------



## cscltd (Aug 24, 2022)

Try older POULAN WEEDEATER models. xrt models maybe


----------

